# pens



## kiddo (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done KIDDO they all look good also a top photo l love the first cigar.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 21, 2006)

Kiddo,
VERY nice.. what kit are the fountain pens... I like to make fountain pens.. wish I could sell a few more to warrant the cost of making them.  

The top cigar if Bocote[?]  What is the bottom.. Looks kinda like redwood burl.


----------



## rpasto92 (Oct 22, 2006)

The FPs look like Churchills to me but I never made one so that's only an educated guess.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, that is the Churchill kit.  

I'd also like to know what the wood on the second cigar pen is.

jeff


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmmm.. I really like the look of that FP kit! []


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice job.


----------

